# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe kun je verkoudheden voorkomen?

## FRANCOIS580

*Eens de zomervakantie achter de rug en het nieuwe schooljaar goed en wel gestart, doen verkoudheden hun intrede. Zo een verkoudheid lijkt meestal onschuldig, maar mag nooit verwaarloosd worden. Een onbehandelde verkoudheid is in vele gevallen oorzaak van meer ernstige aandoeningen waaronder bronchitis en andere infecties van je luchtwegen. Een hardnekkige en dus langdurige verkoudheid veroorzaakt heel wat last en tast in de eerste plaats je fysieke paraatheid aan. Eens een verkoudheid je te pakken heeft, kun je best uitzieken. Toch kun je er zelf veel aan doen om verkoudheden te voorkomen. Een aangepaste voeding versterkt je natuurlijke weerstand, je beste garantie tegen verkoudheden. Met welke voeding en natuurlijke middelen kun je een verkoudheid voorkomen?*

We kennen allemaal wel een of ander huis, tuin en keukenmiddeltje tegen verkoudheden, maar die zijn daar meestal tegen opgewassen. Een verkoudheid is lang niet altijd zo onschuldig dan het lijkt, en wordt veroorzaakt door een virus. Virussen laten zich niet zomaar verdrijven met een stoombadje of met een heet drankje zoals warme thee met citroen en een scheut whisky.

*Wat is een verkoudheid?*

Een verkoudheid is een virale infectie van de luchtwegen, en is meestal het gevolg van een verminderde weerstand. Je natuurlijke weerstand verzwakt door de meest uiteenlopende factoren zoals angst, stress, een ongezonde voeding met weinig evenwicht en variatie, een tekort aan lichaamsbeweging en bij blootstelling aan vocht en koude. Koude, regen en wind zijn de grootste vijanden van je luchtwegen. Hoe lager je natuurlijke weerstand hoe meer virussen je gezondheid bedreigen. Die ziekmakende virussen hechten zich uiteindelijk vast aan je lichaamscellen. Een verkoudheid is dan onvermijdelijk.

*Soorten verkoudheidsvirussen*

De ene verkoudheid is de andere niet. Sommige verkoudheden zijn eerder onschuldig en genezen spontaan, terwijl anderen veel hardnekkiger zijn en weken kunnen aanslepen. De ernst van je verkoudheid wordt bepaald door het soort virus dat de besmetting veroorzaakte. Er zijn maar liefst honderden soorten verkoudheidsvirussen met het RSV- virus, adenovirussen, rhinovirussen en coronavirussen als meest bekende. Deze verkoudheidsvirussen tasten in de eerste plaats de slijmvliezen van je luchtwegen aan. Dat zorgt vooral als een ontsteking van je bijholte of sinusitis, voor rhinitis of neusslijmvliesontsteking, keelontsteking (faryngitis) en/of ontsteking voor een het strottenhoofdslijmvlies of laryngitis. Naast deze meer ernstige aandoeningen bestaan er gelukkig ook milde verkoudheidsvirussen. In dat geval blijft je verkoudheid beperkt tot heesheid, niezen, hoesten en een vervelende verstopte neus.


*Versterk je weerstand met deze gezonde voeding.../...*

*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/hoe-kun.../#.VMEoBkeG-Sp

----------

